# Do urine preg tests work with everyone?



## Dougal333

I know that sometimes it can take longer than others to show up that you are pregnant with a home urine test kit, but has there ever been anyone who was pregnant and had the baby that never got a BFP with a urine test at anytime during their whole pregnancy? 

I often read that people thought they were preg. Got BFN at home then go to see DR and get a blood test and they say they are preg. SO I wondered if then they ever got a BFP with a urine at home after that or if they never do. 

Interested to know if anyone knows of anyone, read about anyone or is someone who this has happened to. It is probably impossible - but doesn't stop me wondering.

Thanks inadvance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dougal333

Just realised I have asked a similar question before - See what TTC does to you!!!! Any answers still appreciated. Gosh it is a crazy world this TTC.

Straw clutching as ever!


----------



## sherrie123

well i know that hcg is in teh blood beofre it filters into the urine. some women do not produce enough hcg to filter through to the unine and for it to show up on a pregnancy test. evenually it will show up on a urine test because hcg doubles every few days in the begginging of pregnancy and if enough hcg is not producd usually the embryo will not survive. but to answer your question it SHOULD show up eventually on a urine test but then again stranger things have happened lol :) hope this helped a wee bit, good luck xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, a friend of mine did HPT no BFP, Blood no BFP. U/s ..she was 7 weeks.. she said later on she did get a positive on an equate HPT. but that was the only one.


----------



## Kalysia

A friend of mine and I were chatting, one day. She swore up and down that she felt pregnant (third go-around). We took a trip to the store, and she bought two tests. She took one that afternoon. BFN. She thought it strange, but decided to wait until morning to take the second test. She called me, that afternoon, to report a second BFN. It took another week for her to go to the doctor, and the blood test confirmed that she was expecting.

On the way home, we discussed how odd it was that she did not have a BFP. For kicks, she used a cheap Dollar Store test, just to see what would happen. Again, BFN. She continued this pattern every month or so, because she thought it was the strangest thing. She did not end up with a BFP until around seven months. Even then, it was a pretty faint line.

But, guess what? She ended up with twin boys. :dohh: :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, twins and still a faint line!


----------



## Dougal333

OMG Twins and it did not show until then. 

Wow, it just shows everyone is very different. Do you know if her periods had stopped and that is why she thought she was pregnant? I know if you bleed during pregnancy it is not really a period, but I wondered if there was any connection between not having enough hormone to register on the urine tests and still getting a slight bleed each month?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Dougal333

Kalysia said:


> A friend of mine and I were chatting, one day. She swore up and down that she felt pregnant (third go-around). We took a trip to the store, and she bought two tests. She took one that afternoon. BFN. She thought it strange, but decided to wait until morning to take the second test. She called me, that afternoon, to report a second BFN. It took another week for her to go to the doctor, and the blood test confirmed that she was expecting.
> 
> On the way home, we discussed how odd it was that she did not have a BFP. For kicks, she used a cheap Dollar Store test, just to see what would happen. Again, BFN. She continued this pattern every month or so, because she thought it was the strangest thing. She did not end up with a BFP until around seven months. Even then, it was a pretty faint line.
> 
> But, guess what? She ended up with twin boys. :dohh: :thumbup:

Meant to ask - how far along was she when she had the blood test and found out?


----------



## Libra Mariah

Dougal333 said:


> I know that sometimes it can take longer than others to show up that you are pregnant with a home urine test kit, but has there ever been anyone who was pregnant and had the baby that never got a BFP with a urine test at anytime during their whole pregnancy? I almost forgot. I did get positive opk's through out this time. (Which I thought was weird.)
> 
> I often read that people thought they were preg. Got BFN at home then go to see DR and get a blood test and they say they are preg. SO I wondered if then they ever got a BFP with a urine at home after that or if they never do.
> 
> Interested to know if anyone knows of anyone, read about anyone or is someone who this has happened to. It is probably impossible - but doesn't stop me wondering.
> 
> Thanks inadvance!!!!!!!!!!!

HPT did not work on me while I was pregnant. Unfortunately my pregnancy resulted in a miscarriage at 6 weeks. I even tested on the day of the miscarriage and the test was still negative. The only way that my doctor was able to confirm that I was pregnant was by ultra sound. 

My sister also had this same problem. HPT's did not work on her as well. She even got a negative blood test. She did end up getting a positive hpt at 4 months. Now she has a healthy 3 year old daughter.


----------



## indigo_fairy

I haven't had any experience with them not working, but I had to say that I've been 'hoping' the same thing lol :haha: 

Good luck with getting those 2 lines! :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

No pregnancy tests dont work with me and didn't pick up that i was pregnant but did when i eventually miscarried but only by bloodtest...


----------



## Libra Mariah

inkdchick said:


> No pregnancy tests dont work with me and didn't pick up that i was pregnant but did when i eventually miscarried but only by bloodtest...

I know this must have been so frustrating for you. Especially after seeing other people get their BFP's on a hpt. :hugs: It was for me. I went to 3 diffrent doctors asking them for a blood test and they told me that in order to perform a blood test I would have to atleast have a positive hpt. The third doctor that I went to finally listened to me and gave me an ultra sound. That is when it was confirmed that I was pregnant.I also miscarried.


----------



## zgmg54321

Here's hoping that's whats going on with me... I'm two and a half weeks late and still getting a negative so I'm gonna wait till I'm a month and get a blood test if I'm still waiting.


----------



## Jude2014

I have a strange situation. I TTC in Dec but got my period 4 days early in Jan. The day before my early period I had these strange pinching feelings all over my abdomen for a few hours which I thought could be implantation pinches. The next day I woke up to my period and was so depressed. My period was pretty steady for 2 days then just stopped. I thought nothing more of it and gave up though in the back of my mind I wondered since it was an early period and just stopped abruptly could I still be pg? I've NEVER had that happen before. So about 5 days after that I took a HPT which was neg. I had recently had a death in the family as well. So the next few weeks all I did was cry and sleep but tossed and turned like crazy having the hardest time falling alseep. I was exhausted and had no appetite as well. Hungry but nothing sounded good. I attributed this all to being sad over the death. 

Fast forward to Feb. My period came on the expected day but this one only lasted 1 1/2 days. 2 weeks later I started a new job. I had to have a TB test and they asked if there was anyway I could be pg and I said no but thought I should take a HPT again just to be sure. (I've used all Dollar Tree tests.) Neg.

Here we are in March. I'm still having this food aversion issue and the insomnia sleep issue though I'm so tired (though not as bad as before). I have also gained 5 lbs all in the belly. (And I'm a slim person who has always had a flat tummy & small waist. Weight always goes to my behind!) So my period came on time but lasted 1 day. I started to put this all together & thought something isn't right. My mom and friends are all commenting that I look pg to which I long gave up on since 5 HPTs were all neg plus the periods though each month are getting less and less. I made an appt with my Dr and talked to the nurse first. She got me upset further by saying this sounds like perimenopause though I don't have any hot flashes, night sweats or vaginal dryness, quite the opposite actually! My breasts have been hurting 2-3 weeks each month since Jan. I have NEVER had breast soreness in my life! Plus these weird crampy feelings that come and go. My Dr is on vacation so I have to wait until next week. He's gonna do blood work and I know he's gonna be surprised to see this belly that has accumulated a new pulse too. (My mom didn't have HPTs when she was pg with me but she too had her "period" like mine the first few months.) 

NOW what I'm reading about is a lot of people with twins having a heavier than usual implantation period, slight bleeding in place of periods and neg HPTs. I'm NOT getting my hopes up but something isn't right. After 38 years of a regular cycle I know my body. I have considered perimenopause but it's not common in my family to happen early and it's odd how it would hit me suddenly in these past 3 months. (And I haven't TTC since Dec bc my fiance is out of the country working.) Oh and yeah, twins run in my family! I do not know what to think. I just find it hard to believe with the HPTs all neg but this has happened to quite a few friends of mine. I will be in total shock if the blood work comes back pos...


----------



## PyperJ_72

Did u ever find out if you were pregnant? I am having a similar situation. I am 42 years old. i know what u are talking about when u say u know ur body.


----------

